# On clomid for baby #2



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just thought id start a new thread for all us us back on the crazy pills for baby #2.

I know there's already a clomid chat but i don't want to start talking about ds and seem insensitive so was wondering if anyone is in a similar situation?

A bit about me... I was prescribed clomid back in Feb '08 and after 8 long cycles and bfn after bfn i was booked in to have a lap & dye on the 6th Jan '09 but got 2 magical lines on the 16th Dec (2 months after finishing my 8th cycle of clomid)

DS was born in Aug and i knew from the minute i held him for the first time that it wouldn't be long before i wanted another. 

I've only had 2 'proper' af's since his birth so went back to the dr's who offered my the pill but i kindly refused (for obvious reasons) so he referred me back to the hospital.

I had my appointment y'day and was prescribed 4 months of clomid and some Norethisterone to bring on a bleed. Started them y'day so gotta finish them and wait for af then its all systems go and i'll be back on the crazy pills again so bring on the hot flushes lol! I must be mad    

TK x


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi,

I'm in the same boat too!

A little about me!......
DH and I had been trying for almost 7 years, we suffered x4 mc, I was diagnosed with a bicornuate uterus and polycystic ovaries in 2001, after moving area we were reffered to a specialist where we endured clomid and metformin (for PCOS) unsuccessful, so I had a lap and Ovarian drilling, no joy so we were given a higher dose of clomid and the 2nd round BFP our son is now 3 and are desperate for No#2, started clomis again today!

Best Wishes xxxxx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi

I am not in exactly the same position but wondered if you minded me joining.

I have a pituitary condition which means I have no natural periods. TTC for 4 years and after much ivestigation and 4 rounds of clomid we conceived DS who was born March 2008. When he turned a year we did 5 more rounds of clomid with a very poor response. I am now on my second month of menopur injections to cause ovulation.

SS


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thought this was going to be one of those posts that never gets any replies    lol

MJP ~ Sorry to hear of ur losses    I think i've found a cycle buddie... I've also started clomid today    What dose u on? x 

SS ~ Sorry to hear about ur problems aswell    How r u finding the injections? are the side effects better or worse than clomid? x 

I often wonder if the urge to have a baby will ever go    i look at K and watch him grow into a cheeky little monkey and think about how he would be with a little brother or sister and although the pros far outweigh the cons, i cant help feel a little guilty   Do either of u feel like that? x 
On a more positive note, i've started my 1st round of clomid (100mg) today and had a blood test done (had to be done between cd1-5) so just waiting for the right time to pounce on dp   

Love & Luck 
TK x


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

H Ladies,

TK - I feel absolutely the same, I look at Ed and I wonder if we should just be happy with what we have been lucky to have, but like you say the urge is there always, even though it was such a long wait for Ed, I have to say I do feel a little more optimistic this time round!
I'm taking 100mg the same as I did ttc Ed, we are being a little naughty because we went to see our GP to see if we could get reffered to a specialist and we are unable to do that, we would have to go private, I had some clomid from ttc so we are using that up.  I know its against everything but I'm willing to take the risk.

SS - How are you finding the menopur injections? I have to say I have never heard of it before!

Wishing you both all the luck and love in the world xxxx

M x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Topkat and mjp

Wishing you both all the best for the clomid.

Topkat I am surprised just how stromg my urge is to have another baby. I did not expect it to be this strong second time round but I am desperate for a brother or sister for DS.

Basically the menopur just causes follicles to develop and ovulate like clomid but is a bit stronger. So far I have had far fewer side effects than with clomid but injecting myself took a bit of getting used to! I inject daily from d2 until 1 or 2 follicles develop to a big enough size then stop injecting. I have scans just like with clomid and then timed BMS. Its a fairly similar process to clomid really. Had to abandon last cycle because the menopur dose was not high enough. Am now on day 4 of second menopur cycle with first scan next Monday.

SS


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

TopKat - How are you getting on with the Clomid Last day today!!! then the fun begins!!! Day 2 and 3 were the worst for me, AF extremely heavy and clots etc etc (sorry if tmi) I vaguely remember from taking in the past that my hot flushes and mood swings started a few days after taking the last tablet, so not really looking forward to that

SS How's everything? Are the injections going well?  I have always wanted more that one child, as an only child myself, I didnt want my children to go through the same (although my parenting skills are totally different to that of my parents) Since Ed was born the longing for another child has been there but not as strong as it has been for the past year and because life has been so busy with fostering etc etc etc we haven't had chance top sit down and talk about what we want until recently, since Ed was born we haven't used contraception so we haven't stopped it happening. Just can't describe it really!!!

Hope you are all well, have a very exciting day today, we are doind respite for 2 babies so for 2 weeks we are going to have a house full!!!



Love and best wishes to everyone xxx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi mjp

The injections are going well I think. I have my first scan tomorrow pm to see if I have any follicles growing. Lets hope the higher dose this month will work.

I have always wanted to foster. How have you come to look after the babies? I understand if you are not able to say for confidentiallity reasons but I am really interested.

SS


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi,

Fingers crossed that your scan goes well.

We are covering respite (when foster carers or families go on holiday or are unable to look after the child for a certain period of time), there are a shortage of carers for babies at the moment because so many are coming into the system as it were!  Its the first time in almost 5 years of fostering that weve done respite!! Its interesting and it's only been 1 day LOL, Going well though so far!!!

Took my last Clomid last night, so expecting the side effects to kick in anytime!!! feeling great though x
Have a good day everyone!!!

M x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Ladies,

MJP ~ How r u feeling? Why wouldn't your GP refer you back if you don't mind me asking? I'm with you on feeling a little more optimistic, maybe it's because we've already been lucky enough to conceive before on clomid. And as for self-medicating, i'd probably do the same    did u have scans etc the first time round or were u just told to 'get on with it' 
How are the babies doing? are they 'baby babies' or tots? If their baby babies, Remember these sleepless nights your longing for again    x 

SS ~ How did the scan go today hun? Hope u've got some nice big follies growing    I dont think u would have been able to inject myself    im a bit of a wuss when it comes to needles lol. 

BN2 ~ Glad u've come to join us. I know what u mean about other people's comments, it's not that we're not happy with the child we have, but we just dont want our child to be a 'only child'! why should we be made to feel bad for that...    

Well i've finished my first cycle of clomid y'day so im expecting the hot flushes to start in about 4 days time lol, should be fun trying to put my make u on    better tell dp to get the dog house ready as well just in case the mood swings come back but at least there is a bit of fun involved    

Take care & loadsa luck 
TK x


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Wishing everyone lots of luck... why don't these things just happen for us all.. Its such a mystery.


BTW, does anyone know much about the ovulation test sticks...?  Its very strange because for the first time ever last week I got a positive , on day 13... and I'm STILL getting positives 7 Days later on day 18.. Surely this can't be right?  Im beginning to think I've bought a duff packet. (they were from China and very cheap).


I never normally detect a surge, so I was quite surprised to see it... and now I'm wondering if its an unreliable result.  I take clomid days 2-6 so it would of been out of my system by then.


Any ideas?


Thanks xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya BN2,

Sorry cant really help with the ovulation tests as i've never used them so cant really comment but i know they say women with pcos shouldnt use them as they can give a false positive.

Also clomid _would_ still be in ur system on cd18, it stays in ur system for about 60 days (if i remember right) after u take ur last pill.

I know that's not very helpful but best i can do 

Take care
TK x


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning Ladies (Its very early!!!! giggle giggle giggle)  

The babies I have staying with me are BABIES although they do sleep all through! (my 3 year old is still not sleeping through yet!!!)

When I was on Clomid before I did have regular scans and bloods, Our GP would not refer us for the NHS because of where we live, as he described the Postcode Lottery and even if we were reffered its unlikely that we could be treated on the NHs because we had a successful pregnancy on Clomid, we could pay for a private consultation and he would send the prescription to the GP and that would be fine for our GP to prescribe Clomid (I dont understand that at all!!!) we would not have to have the investigations because we have had everything under the sun carried out and tested and they know my problem.  If this month is not successful we will probably see the specialist just so I can have the bloods and scans done, although it's not clear whether we would have to pay for these too.  Feel a bit stingy but I willing to take the risk just this once!

I started with the hot flushes yesterday, which was fun trying to feed, bath and settle the 3 little ones LOL what we girlies have to go through eh!!!!!


Hope you all have a good day!



Lets hope and pray this is the month for all of us xxxxx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

MJP ~ no wonder ur up early with 3 LO's running u around lol! how nice having to babies staying with u for a while!  Hopefully it wont be long before u have ur own baby to look after again   

It's crazy how how ur GP could prescribe u clomid if u had a private consultation first even tho u know what ur problems are and have had a successful clomid pregnancy    would u have to pay for the prescription or just the consultation? x 

I'm with u on the hot flushes, mine have started already as well! the joys we put ourselves though, if it was up to the men, i think we'd only have 1 child per household... if that even   

No news from SS and her scan yet? x 

TK x


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning Ladies!

I would only have to pay for the consultation, the GP said he would happily prescribe the Clomid because it's "Cheap", thats why i'm a little reluctant to pay £180 for a few minutes consultation, just to be told something we know.  Do you ladies think you would have done the same thing or would you have gone ahead and seen the consultant.

Headaches were really bad last night (sorry I meant headache, I dont have more than one head! lol) not sure if it was a side effect or whether I was tired!  Like you said TK if it were donw to men we would probably have 1 per household if that!  

Hope you all have a good day

lots of love

M x


----------



## jftmom (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I am in the same situation, I already have one little girl but we have always wanted a bigger family so we started trying straight away and amazingly I got pregnant last year but it was ectopic (it took seven years to get pregnant first time). I am now on clomid, but the headaches are so bad I find it really hard to look after my daughter as I seem to be getting very snappy.. Are headaches a common side effect


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi JTFMOM,

Welcome x I'm so sorry to hear about the ectopic, I hope you did not have any complications after as they can be very nasty! (Sorry If I didnt word that very well!!! Oh headaches!! Yes i'm afraid they are a side effect, I had a really bad one last night, I took 2 anadin extra which did the trick, I was sure my head was going to cave in yeuk!! Mood swings are a side effect too! normally the side effects don't really start kicking in until 3-4 days after the last pill, but this time for me they started the day after the last pill.  Do you mind me asking how long have you been taking the clomid?

Hope everyone is having a good day!  Mine would be better (and easier) If the rain would just stop for a while!!!!

Lots of love

M x


----------



## jftmom (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi MJP,

no there were no complications, apart only side effects from the codeine which was just as painful as the ectopic.. This is my second round of clomid (this time) I went for a blood test on day 21. and got a result of 108, she told me this was good as any result over 30 means I should have ovulated. that was last month and no joy.

BTW I would have done the same as you, it is expensive enough trying to get pregnant. 

as for the hot flushes I havent had any (YET)

have a lovely day
J
x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi All

Just popping on to let you know about d7 scan. There were 2 follies on left and 2 on right but she said too small to bother measuring. Continuing with same dose of 150 and have another scan tomorrow which is cd10. Not sure if that is good or bad really. Con was very neutral about it.

Will try and get on tomorrow regarding cd10 scan and will read up on recent posts!

SS


----------



## Lula (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi everyone

I have PCOS and conceived last Feb during my 2nd month of Clomid.  My beautiful Son was born last November.  I knew a couple of months after having my little boy that my family wouldn't be complete until DH and I had had another bubba.  My doctor prescribed 2 months of Clomid hoping that history would repeat itself but unfortunately this morning I came on after the second month.  I was surprised at how down I felt having come on my period, I just presumed it would work as before.  For those of you on Clomid for your second child, has it been as effective? I fear the usual hospital scans, appointments etc.  Deflated x


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Lula x

It's really hard isn't it, I dont know about you, but thought that because it worked once, you expect it to work straight away!!!, Try not to get so down, I know easier said than done!  
I also have pcos and a bicornuate uterus, I conceived on clomid back in july/august 2006 and we have a beautiful son, we did have clomid for  a number of months as well as other things as well (lap and ovarian drilling, metformin etc etc etc) I am almost half way through 1st round of Clomid, I'm trying not to let things get to me as I fully remember how I was for the 6+ years we were ttc DS, I don't want to go through those emotions again, but have come to the conclusion that my clock is ticking and if we dont try now we may always be wondering what if..... so what will be will be, we have a fab DFS (Darling Foster Son, not the furniture store!!) and our DS so life is great, but we have always wanted more children, we never ever thought we would be blessed with a child of our own, hence why we started fostering (we fostered before DS was conceived)    I'm trying to stay positive about this month, as its the first month (we have not used any contraception in the 3 years Ds has been born so have not prevented ttc) at the back of my mind I am fully aware that there will probably be dissapointment, but will try and stay focussed (easier said than done I know) and keep trying until the clomid supply runs out then we will weigh up the options after that and see what we will do if it has not been successful.

I wish you all the luck in the world and hope this month will be the one for you!  Are you going to go and see the DR again?? xxx




Best Wishes


M x


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning Everyone  

I hope you are all well!! I am not sure whats going on, the side effects have stopped completely, no flushes, headaches anything! Not quite sure what to think!!  Trying to stay positive and put it at the back of my mind.  have started BDing but neither of us have really felt like it as we are exhausted with the babies and our 2 (ds and DFS (darling Foster Son - Not the furniture store)  

How are you ladies doing?

have a lovely day!

Love and kind wishes

M x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

mjp - Stay positive. Sounds like you have your work cut out. DFS made me laugh!

My cd10 scan showed 5 follicles between 6-8mm. More than I need but none of them big enough - very frustating. cd14 scan tomorrow and 1 needs to have reached 16mm but no more than 3! Really hope the scan goes well.

Hi to everyone else

SS


----------



## HelloKitty76 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey there ladies...I just joined the site.
A bit about me

I had a baby girl naturally in august 08 after 12 months of trying. This summer I was diagnosed with polycystic ovaries and and endometrial poly( benign tumor) in my uterus which was removed with a d and c.

So Tuesday I go in to test for all my other possible hormonal imbalances.

I will have to go on clomyd for baby nr two (three and four,I would like 4kids you see)

I may be starting clomyd as soon as next month so am getting a lot of education out of all your posts.


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Everyone, hope you are all well.

I have been feeling as though AF is going to show, very strange sensations in my tum! Has anyone else ever experienced this so early in the cycle? I'm wondering whether its ovulation pains, but its not in one side its in the middle! Very confusing!!!! Makes you realise just how complex our bodies are and how every twinge we get ott.

Hope you are all having a good day! Hope to catch up later

Love and Kind Thoughts

M x


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

hello u lot 

Sorry i havent been on much, been kinda busy and cant seem to get 10 mins to myself   

MJP ~ how r u doing hun? u still getting those strange pains? can't offer any advice 'coz ive never had anything like that, i either get it one side or the other. How r the babies? i bet ur shatterd let alone having to think about all the 'fun stuff'    lol x 

Hellokitty ~ welcome to the mad house hun? did u have ur tests done today? when will u get the results and do u know what there testing u for? x Sorry im a little nosey   

SS ~ how was ur scan hun? hope u got a biggie    x 

Lula ~ Im so sorry to hear about af getting ya hun    I dont think it matters if u have 1 or 4 kids, if u long for another every time af shows up ur bound to feel a little down to say the least!    i can't say how effective it is at the moment because i'm only on the the first cycle for #2, still got 3 more cycles and then a follow up in Dec for a lap n dye if it hasnt worked.

Have u already got a follow up appointment? 

 to everyone ive not mentioned but thinking of u all and sending loads of sticky vibes x 

AFM not much to report here, the hot flushes have died down, its a bit of a relief 'coz they were horrible but i dont remember them dying down this soon the last time    been getting strong shooting pains on the left side today so told dp its his lucky night    lol x

DS is just a little monkey, into absolutely everything1 i cant believe my (not so little) baby is nearly 1    x


----------



## mjp1977 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi TK, 
Nice to hear from you  

The pains did go away, they did last the whole day, very strange!! I dont know about you, but this cycle seems to be lasting forever!!    Like you though, I'm really surprised that the symptoms have worn off so quickly, last time I took Clomid I seemed to have hot flushes all the time for ever and a day!  We are both absolutely exhausted to be honest, so getting jiggy is the last thing were really in the mood for    Babies are fine, both teething, so chaos, but a very happy chaos     My Ds has grown so quickly too, he was 3 in May and he just amazes me everyday.

I hope you are all well,   to everyone, sending lots of  , let this be the month for us all xx

Have a lovely day

Love and happy thoughts

M x


----------

